# Restaurante-abrevadero murciano nos enseña las claves de su éxito



## Clavisto (Lunes a la(s) 12:37 PM)




----------



## Gothaus (Lunes a la(s) 12:39 PM)

Joder, como al ganao en mi pueblo. Y pagarán un dineral por eso, y todo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Lunes a la(s) 12:42 PM)

¿Reunión de sidicalistos?


----------



## Jevitronka (Lunes a la(s) 12:42 PM)

Es la marisquería cabaret de Antonio Recio


----------



## Ignatius (Lunes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Acho pijo.
Ohhtia pijo güevoh.

Cangondiooooó la virgen!!.


----------



## unaburbu (Lunes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Qué pena que esa comida, que parece de calidac y abundante, no pueda disfrutarse en calma y tenga uno que soportar el braseo en forma de estímulos Paco constantes. Triste el paquismo español cómo puede joder una buena comida.

Por cierto, se me echarán encima los fans del tema este y gallegos, pero... HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE LOS DE LA QUEIMADA. Los he vivido en eventos familiares y de amigos ahí con su protagonismo preparando el asunto, soltando tonterías por la boca que dan ganas de echarle por encima el mejunje.


----------



## Oneiros (Lunes a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Ignatius dijo:


> Acho pijo.
> Ohhtia pijo güevoh.
> 
> Cangondiooooó la virgen!!.



Acho!!! Y a comer a pajera abierta!!!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Lunes a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Impresionante la repugnancia que me ha dado.


----------



## Rauxa (Lunes a la(s) 12:55 PM)

Si quiero ir al circo, voy al circo, no a un restaurante.


----------



## cerilloprieto (Lunes a la(s) 12:56 PM)

No sé si sabrán ustedes que en el Campo de Murcia, la mejor boda o celebración, es aquella en la que sobra más comida. Todo pudiente o nuevo rico con el riñón bien cubierto (como dicen ellos), intenta superar en cantidad de comida desperdiciada, a eventos pasados. Así es como demuestran su generosidad y poderío. Y es más, no sé si seguirán haciéndolo, pero cuando lo conocí, terminaban arrojándose la comida unos a otros como si fueran niños salvajes, y el local quedaba hecho una pocilga.

Un desperdicio demencial, que no se´ de dónde les vendrá esa satánica costumbre ¿Quizá de los moros?


----------



## ¿Qué? (Lunes a la(s) 12:57 PM)

Lo peor de todo es el acento murciano.


----------



## iases (Lunes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Que pena dan los pobres camareros


----------



## Agonías (Lunes a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Ensalada a espuertas, marisco de ínfima calidad, vino peleón... y encima pagando 50 eurazos. Lo único que "se salva" es la carne, y de esa no tocan ni 50gr por cabeza


----------



## BikeroII (Lunes a la(s) 1:02 PM)

Y pensar que esos murcianos tan patriotas se estan comiendo todo eso con el dinerito inyectado por Europa...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (Lunes a la(s) 1:05 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Un desperdicio demencial, que no se´ de dónde les vendrá esa satánica costumbre ¿Quizá de los moros?



Es una práctica que se daba (y da) en muchos pueblos primitivos en todo el planeta. 
Como la conocida práctica del Potlatch de las tribus de la costa noroeste de Norteamérica.


----------



## imaginARIO (Lunes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Prefiero comer tranquilo en un buen restaurante con espacio vital, higiene, y sobretodo paz y tranquilidad.
Aquello parece un burdel sindical, ruido, dudosa higiene, todos apiñaos y sin ningún sosiego.


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

mira que soy experto en lo paco.
Esto es categoria paco nueva! fuera de mis esquemas.

Y como paco prefiero lo paco de siempre joder, no que me echen la comida a paladas como a los cerdos, y el tintorro en una sulfatadora.

Prefiero el restaurante asador paco de siempre.
Con su mantel, platos y camarero que hace chistes pero que te invita al chupito de hierbas digestivo


----------



## NORDWAND (Lunes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Qué clase, qué categoría, qué estilo, qué buen gusto...


----------



## PEPEYE (Lunes a la(s) 1:13 PM)

Que risas me he echado con los comentarios


----------



## tarrito (Lunes a la(s) 1:15 PM)

les ha faltado:
quemar una falla, hacer un castillo humano, un aurresku y unos fuegos artificiales (dentro del recinto, para que se llene bien de humazo)

por lo demás, todo ok


----------



## EnergiaLibre (Lunes a la(s) 1:16 PM)

Goder lo de las gambas a paladas es brutal, en vez de más madera los sindicalistos gritan MÁS MARISCO


----------



## Honkytonk Man (Lunes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Muy Paco todo, la verdad. Pero lo más Paco es el acento murciano. Que me perdonen los murcianicos, pero no aguanto ese acento.


----------



## Charbonnier (Lunes a la(s) 1:22 PM)

De lo más zafio, hortera y gañán que he visto en mi vida.
Al nivel de ciertas bodas.

A los comensales les falta bailarse un trenecito o una conga entre plato y plato.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (Lunes a la(s) 1:22 PM)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es el acento murciano.



Te me has adelantado, cabronazo.


----------



## Soundblaster (Lunes a la(s) 1:25 PM)

ya sabemos que el terremoto no fue casualidad, sino para impartir justicia.


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 1:27 PM)




----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 1:30 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Eso es el bar La Peña, en la carretera de Águilas.

Te cobran 50€, no sé si la bebida entra o no.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (Lunes a la(s) 1:43 PM)

Al margen del sesgo político del sitio en cuestión, sigue siendo triste que en España se valore más un sitio por la cantidad que por la calidad (tampoco me refiero a este sitio exactamente ya que nunca he estado allí y no puedo valorar).

Debe de ser una (otra) secuela de la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (Lunes a la(s) 1:48 PM)

Pos a mi me parece genial. El día que me pille cerca iré.


----------



## Paparajote (Lunes a la(s) 1:54 PM)

invoco a los paisanos @forestal92 y @ULTRAPACO


----------



## zirick (Lunes a la(s) 1:56 PM)




----------



## Visilleras (Lunes a la(s) 2:02 PM)

Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.

Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ

Hay qur ponerle otro nombre


¿PacoGañanismo?
¿Hambruna Extreme?
¿Lumpencuisine?


----------



## Roberto Malone (Lunes a la(s) 2:03 PM)

Joder. Les sirven la comida con palas y el vino con un rociador/pulverizador de mochila.

Como a las bestias.


----------



## Cimbrel (Lunes a la(s) 2:03 PM)

Cómo servimos el vino para 50 comensales?

Coge la Karcher y CÁRGALA HASTA ARRIBA


----------



## Visilleras (Lunes a la(s) 2:06 PM)

Hostia, no me había fijado en lo del vino servido con la mochila de fumigar


----------



## el tio orquestas (Lunes a la(s) 2:07 PM)

Joder, y qué más dará lo que hagan en su negocio. Nadie va obligado a estos sitios. Parece el típico sitio de celebraciones con colegas, no para ir solo con tu mujer.

Me molesta más el top manta.


----------



## EGO (Lunes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Nadie os obliga a ir a esos sitios.

A lo mejor lo vuestro es ir a Diverxo a comer raspa de pescado.


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.
> 
> Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ
> 
> ...



He creado la categoria PACO SUB CERO para esto.


----------



## Visilleras (Lunes a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Joder, pero qué vergüenza ajena


----------



## Visilleras (Lunes a la(s) 2:11 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> He creado la categoria PACO SUB CERO para esto.



¿Y qué te parece el término

"Infrapaquismo"?

Que lo de Sub cero está bien, pero al leerlo suena como que va a aparecer uno de San Pedro del Pinatar haciendo "fatalitis de combateh, otia" entre limoneros.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Lunes a la(s) 2:13 PM)

buscas PACO en el diccionario. Sale ese vídeo.

BRVTAL.

La verdad es que a la catetada la conquistas con eso, comida a paladas (aunque sea de ínfima calidad) y 4 espectáculos chabacanos, y ala.


----------



## HDR (Lunes a la(s) 2:18 PM)

He conocido murcianos en la universidad y doy fe de que son exactamente así, incluso peor, no es exageración.


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 2:20 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y qué te parece el término
> 
> "Infrapaquismo"?
> 
> Que lo de Sub cero está bien, pero al leerlo suena como que va a aparecer uno de San Pedro del Pinatar haciendo "fatalitis de combateh, otia" entre limoneros.



infrapaco suena a que se desvaloriza.


----------



## Charo afgana (Lunes a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Yo trabajé en un restaurante de cocinillas cuando la crisis, por el 2010 o así,

el dueño se quejaba de que la gente ya gastaba menos y salía menos,

le dije que hiciera algo parecido a esto 

que pusiera un par de gitanos con un acordeón, haciendo el show de la escalera y la cabra,

que hiciera días temáticos y los camareros se tenían que disfrazar, etc, etc.

Por supuesto no me hizo caso


----------



## NoRTH (Lunes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

mediocridad espichada en un palo


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 2:25 PM)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322373
> 
> 
> 
> mediocridad espichada en un palo



Pues a mí me ha gustado. Yo cuando voy al bar a comer, es para comer, no para hacer el mariquita a pedir cubiertos de purpurina. O a pagar 10 € por dos patatas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (Lunes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Cuanta clase.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanSamoa (Lunes a la(s) 2:31 PM)

Repugnante.

La gente que defiende la "gastronomía española" lo tiene cada vez más cuesta arriba.


----------



## NoRTH (Lunes a la(s) 2:32 PM)

Tusade dijo:


> Pues a mí me ha gustado. Yo cuando voy al bar a comer, es para comer, no para hacer el mariquita a pedir cubiertos de purpurina. O a pagar 10 € por dos patatas.



yo cuando voy a comer .

voy a un sitio tranquilo 

no a un zoologico 


vino con una sulfatadora 

y marisco a Paladas 

como putos animales en una granja .....


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Lunes a la(s) 2:32 PM)

sindicalistas fijo...


----------



## Azote87 (Lunes a la(s) 2:33 PM)

A mi me da hasta asco


----------



## WasP (Lunes a la(s) 2:34 PM)

Murcia, siempre a la vanguardia de mis pesadillas...


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Lunes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

ganado hezpañordo comiendo como gorrinos. nada nuevo


----------



## Dr.Nick (Lunes a la(s) 2:37 PM)

Yo creo que si se hace alguna quedada burbujera tiene que ser ahí.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:38 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Eso esta petao de sindicalistas fijo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:40 PM)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es el acento murciano.



En Cartagena no hablamos asi te lo juro, verguenza ajena


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Lunes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322373
> 
> 
> 
> mediocridad espichada en un palo




eso te lo pone el tonto de la pedroche con salsa teriyaki sacada del culo de un tailandes y te cobra 45 euros


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> No sé si sabrán ustedes que en el Campo de Murcia, la mejor boda o celebración, es aquella en la que sobra más comida. Todo pudiente o nuevo rico con el riñón bien cubierto (como dicen ellos), intenta superar en cantidad de comida desperdiciada, a eventos pasados. Así es como demuestran su generosidad y poderío. Y es más, no sé si seguirán haciéndolo, pero cuando lo conocí, terminaban arrojándose la comida unos a otros como si fueran niños salvajes, y el local quedaba hecho una pocilga.
> 
> Un desperdicio demencial, que no se´ de dónde les vendrá esa satánica costumbre ¿Quizá de los moros?



queeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????????


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (Lunes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Cuando te acostumbras a que te sirvan vino con la sulfatadora ya no quieres que te lo sirvan de otra forma


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Impresionante la repugnancia que me ha dado.


----------



## Libertyforall (Lunes a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es la marisquería cabaret de Antonio Recio



Quiero gostar hasta arriba. Hasta que parezca que se me sale el gambón del esófago. Cúmplase.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (Lunes a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Esto decis que es repugnante
Y pagar 500 euros por un menú en el restaurante del Pedroche es calidad
Anda a cagar
Que viva España, la fiesta, y la comida abundante


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Muy Paco todo, la verdad. Pero lo más Paco es el acento murciano. Que me perdonen los murcianicos, pero no aguanto ese acento.



yo tampoco


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.
> 
> Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ
> 
> ...



Murcianismopacoextreme


----------



## meusac (Lunes a la(s) 2:45 PM)

Los murcianos son los auténticos supervivientes de esta sociedad amodorrada


----------



## Educo Gratis (Lunes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es el acento murciano.



Estaba pensando lo mismo, es una mezcla entre el idioma gitano y el andalúh, el resultado te sorprenderá


----------



## mateww (Lunes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Joder este antro seguramente sea lo más paco que haya en España a día de hoy


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Lunes a la(s) 2:51 PM)

Paco paquisimo


----------



## antonio estrada (Lunes a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es una práctica que se daba (y da) en muchos pueblos primitivos en todo el planeta.
> Como la conocida práctica del Potlatch de las tribus de la costa noroeste de Norteamérica.



Los chinos son especialistas es esto. Debe sobrar más de lo que comen. Y al final de la comida te pueden sacar un cuenco de arroz blanco. Coger un solo grano de ese cuenco y comértelo es decirle al anfitrión que su comida ha sido una mierda. 

Yo no lo haría.


----------



## antonio estrada (Lunes a la(s) 2:56 PM)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Cuando te acostumbras a que te sirvan vino con la sulfatadora ya no quieres que te lo sirvan de otra forma



Le otorga un punto Parker adicional al vino.


----------



## John Smmith (Lunes a la(s) 2:57 PM)

Mientras, aqui en burbuja, que si la crisis, si las mujeres, que si el gobierno, las vacunas, el madmax, que si todo da asco, que si Paco, que yo no como eso, si el vino con ensulfatadora, que todo eso no esta a mi nivel..... Mira que somos tontos. Por dios!!


----------



## OBDC (Lunes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

John Smmith dijo:


> Mientras, aqui en burbuja, que si la crisis, si las mujeres, que si el gobierno, las vacunas, el madmax..... Mira que somos tontos. Por dios!!




Invitamos a @Erio-Eleuterio a ver si se le pasa esa permanente depresión y luego lo llevamos de putes. Seguro que abre otro hilo con un título así como "Hoy es el mejor día de mi vida" y lo mantiene durante 5 años contando sus mejores días.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## dfeka (Lunes a la(s) 3:02 PM)

la verdad que en lorca se come de puta madre, pero quedan pocos años para que solo se puedan comer halal


----------



## Tubiegah (Lunes a la(s) 3:04 PM)

Vas ahí con los colegas y te lo pasas de puta madre, yo me apuntaba.

Si tuviera colegas. Y también ganas de ir.


----------



## señortopocho (Lunes a la(s) 3:05 PM)

Me ha recordado a los restaurantes típicos de despedida de soltero y me parece dantesco aunque se coma bien, pagaría más no aguantar ese esperpento


----------



## tarrito (Lunes a la(s) 3:07 PM)

Los Burbujos de BIEN exigimos Château d'Yquem 1921 en sulfatodoras o bombonas en las sedes!!!


----------



## CANCERVERO (Lunes a la(s) 3:10 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322288



La Coca cola en botella de 2 litros, lo dice todo de los comensales.


----------



## Catalinius (Lunes a la(s) 3:12 PM)

No duraría allí dentro ni dos minutos....
Pero oye si le funciona y la gente disfruta....pues adelante


----------



## elviajero (Lunes a la(s) 3:16 PM)

¡Joder! solo falta el Chicote.

Parece un programa de pesadilla en la cocina.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Lunes a la(s) 3:19 PM)

Catalinius dijo:


> No duraría allí dentro ni dos minutos....
> Pero oye si le funciona y la gente disfruta....pues adelante



yo tampoco a mi el vino se me trae en botella y lo destapan delante mia y le sirven primero a la dama esperando que le haga la cata


----------



## Catalinius (Lunes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> yo tampoco a mi el vino se me tare en botella y lo destapan delante mia esperando que le haga la cata



Conozco en Castilla y León uno similar pero en carne a lo bestia....es literalmente echar de comer.....


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (Lunes a la(s) 3:21 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vas ahí con los colegas y te lo pasas de puta madre, yo me apuntaba.
> 
> Si tuviera colegas. Y también ganas de ir.



Y si tuvieras los 50 euros..


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Lunes a la(s) 3:24 PM)

iases dijo:


> Que pena dan los pobres camareros



Las panchas pensarán en que hora habrán venido a España para aguantar eso,...


----------



## Elbrujo (Lunes a la(s) 3:28 PM)

Un sitio para tirar comidas a paladas


----------



## supercuernos (Lunes a la(s) 3:29 PM)

Hay q ser gilipollas para pagar por eso.


----------



## il banditto (Lunes a la(s) 3:31 PM)

Pues más allá de lo demigrante y ver a viejas y panchitos bailando paquito el chocolatero, no dudo que sería unas pvtas risas ir a cenar allí una noche con los colegas sabiendo a qué atenerse, medio borrachos y enzarpados. Será por restoranes, para ir con la parienta y joderse 250€ en una cena hay muchos, pero estos niveles de paquismo superando lo cómico y vergonzoso ya deben quedar pocos.


----------



## Mas Pauer (Lunes a la(s) 3:33 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es una práctica que se daba (y da) en muchos pueblos primitivos en todo el planeta.
> Como la conocida práctica del Potlatch de las tribus de la costa noroeste de Norteamérica.



Cuéntenos más por favor.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (Lunes a la(s) 3:36 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



9:17


----------



## tovarovsky (Lunes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

No quiero emajinar como debe de goler en ese tugurio lleno de pakirris tribakunaos y pedorros.


----------



## Mas Pauer (Lunes a la(s) 3:40 PM)

El forero @SPQR trabaja en la sala de control de ese restaurán, vigilando el nvcleo de las CALDERAS.

Los hornos son tan grandes que los mantienen todo el año encendidos. Les sale más caro apagarlos y tener que alcanzar la temperatura de FISIÓN NVTRICIONAL.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (Lunes a la(s) 3:41 PM)

He visto el mal, la putrefacción en sus rostros. Estar muerto en vida.


Obsérvese al palillero al fondo











Lo de poner la bandera de España debajo de las panchitas es ya para un 10 en el examen @lokeno100


----------



## Poseidón (Lunes a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Verguenza ajena.


----------



## Thuma Dree (Lunes a la(s) 3:43 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



La ilustacion perfecta de los GITANOTOREROS

No sabría ni cómo describirlo en la burbujapedia 





El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear: EN PERPETUAS OBRAS A-E: ADOBADO: chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera. ÁFRICA: el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Señor Moscoso (Lunes a la(s) 3:44 PM)

Me encantaria que una oficina de barcelona de las big 4 celebrase alli su cena de navidad y hacer un documental


----------



## POSEID0N (Lunes a la(s) 3:44 PM)

Poseidón dijo:


> Verguenza ajena.



Totalmente de acuerdo compañero.


----------



## Poseidón (Lunes a la(s) 3:46 PM)

POSEID0N dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo compañero.


----------



## forestal92 (Lunes a la(s) 3:47 PM)

Paparajote dijo:


> invoco a los paisanos @forestal92 y @ULTRAPACO



Será basto, hortera, etc. Pero la gente echa de menos ese paquismo festivo cañí.


----------



## Hemosvenido (Lunes a la(s) 3:54 PM)

Lo mejor es que cualquiera le explica al murcianico fanfarrón de turno que ese lugar es una putísima mierda.


----------



## vinavil (Lunes a la(s) 3:55 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>








Todos somos Bill Gates.


----------



## keler (Lunes a la(s) 4:03 PM)

Brutal el vídeo. No sé qué más asco me ha dado; si la pala echando marisco del mar menor contaminado. O ese acento repugnante. 

Los camareros todos extranjeros y el gordo con ganas de protagonismo berreando por el micro no tienen desperdicio. Mariscos Recio, sin duda


----------



## JyQ (Lunes a la(s) 4:06 PM)

unaburbu dijo:


> Qué pena que esa comida, que parece de calidac y abundante, no pueda disfrutarse en calma y tenga uno que soportar el braseo en forma de estímulos Paco constantes. Triste el paquismo español cómo puede joder una buena comida.
> 
> Por cierto, se me echarán encima los fans del tema este y gallegos, pero... HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE LOS DE LA QUEIMADA. Los he vivido en eventos familiares y de amigos ahí con su protagonismo preparando el asunto, soltando tonterías por la boca que dan ganas de echarle por encima el mejunje.



Estaba pensando exactamente eso mientras veía el vídeo, qué poco valoramos aquí comer sin estar haciendo el gilipollas, prestando atención a la comida.
Lo de las paladas de marisco y echar vino con la Matabi me han dado ganas de cortarme en Harakiri.


----------



## Agosto (Lunes a la(s) 4:07 PM)




----------



## Pollepolle (Lunes a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Una matracada para analfabetos.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (Lunes a la(s) 4:12 PM)

I la puta música de Escanya i la gamba amb el braç en alt... quin fàstic tot plegat...


----------



## Clorhídrico (Lunes a la(s) 4:32 PM)




----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Lunes a la(s) 4:35 PM)

I+D+i español.


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Lunes a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vas ahí con los colegas y te lo pasas de puta madre, yo me apuntaba.
> 
> Si tuviera colegas. Y también ganas de ir.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Lunes a la(s) 4:41 PM)

en lorca ya hay mas moros que murcianos, no digo mas


----------



## Fígaro (Lunes a la(s) 4:43 PM)

No lo habíais visto?

Es un clásico, a la altura del de los bocatas “que empape”, Jesús y la Chica de El Peñón, el cocinero de Casa Alba y “del terreno”… reservas espirituales hispanas!!


----------



## Pasta (Lunes a la(s) 4:43 PM)

Esto no es PACO.

El paquismo tiene cierto encanto y resulta entrañable. El tipico bar Paco de bocadillo de calamares, no tiene nada que ver con esta cosa horrorosa.

Esto es un quiero y no puedo, una versión hortera del paquismo. Una despedida de soltera sin novia, sin pollas en la cabeza y amigas zorreando.


----------



## damevenenooooo (Lunes a la(s) 4:45 PM)

mis ultimos jefes murcianos eran en ese plan, se comunicaban x gruñidos podian pasar dias sin que te dijeran ni hola, chanchuyeando con todo lo que se podia, a ver si cuela x el seguro, maquinas de segunda vendidas como nuevas...engañando a la gente y celebrandolo cuando les salia bien, planeando el engaño desde varios telefonos. El mas currante estaba perdiendo la vida solo para que sus hijos aparentaran ser ricos, cada cumpleaños de la "pequeña" mas de 18 era un trauma por el dineral que se tenia que gastar, luego la niña era estupida no lo siguiente.
Un puto lujo medieval vamos.


----------



## Funci-vago (Lunes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

El infierno Paco no puede ser peor que eso del video


----------



## Patito Feo (Lunes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Me ha recordado a estos:


----------



## Pasta (Lunes a la(s) 4:51 PM)

NoRTH dijo:


> yo cuando voy a comer .
> 
> voy a un sitio tranquilo
> 
> ...



En mi ciudad había un local con cosas así horteras que hacían gracia (como la comida a paladas), pero la clientela éramos gente de 18-20 años. Cosas tontorronas que te hacen gracia a esa edad, como teléfonos en cada mesa para llamar a otras mesas y cosas así de locales típicos de despedidas de soltero, pero eso del vídeo es una cosa tremenda para un público de edad media 40-50 años.


----------



## Helion + (Lunes a la(s) 4:51 PM)

Entre todo el personal cotiza a horas como una persona y gana para permitirse una vida de pordiosero en los tiempos de franco


----------



## Lábaro (Lunes a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Sabiendo lo que hay por ahi,me jugaria la cuenta a que el dueño es voxemita y,aparte de explotar gachupinos,les obliga a hacer "perfomances" como estas...


----------



## JmDt (Lunes a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Yo creo que si no muy caro puedes partirte el culo un buen rato.
Imaginaros una comida de empresa allí en vez de aguantar los gilis del curro te partes el eje.
Lo más probable es que acabe uno con resaca.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Lunes a la(s) 4:59 PM)

tarrito dijo:


> les ha faltado:
> quemar una falla, hacer un castillo humano, un aurresku y unos fuegos artificiales (dentro del recinto, para que se llene bien de humazo)
> 
> por lo demás, todo ok



Y correr por el restaurante con unos miuras detras


----------



## dalmore_12y (Lunes a la(s) 4:59 PM)

Estos sitios molan porque puedes berrear aquello de: 
"Mesoneroooo, vinoooo!!!"


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (Lunes a la(s) 5:01 PM)

No os fieis. Lorca es la sede del Anticristo. PAZUZU fue engendrado allí.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Lunes a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vas ahí con los colegas y te lo pasas de puta madre, yo me apuntaba.
> Si tuviera colegas. Y también ganas de ir.



Y 50 euros


----------



## Ouiea (Lunes a la(s) 5:14 PM)

Está bien buena la garrula; le comía la mariscada sin babero ni hostias


----------



## NoRTH (Lunes a la(s) 5:28 PM)

Pasta dijo:


> En mi ciudad había un local con cosas así horteras que hacían gracia (como la comida a paladas), pero la clientela éramos gente de 18-20 años. Cosas tontorronas que te hacen gracia a esa edad, como teléfonos en cada mesa para llamar a otras mesas y cosas así de locales típicos de despedidas de soltero, pero eso del vídeo es una cosa tremenda para un público de edad media 40-50 años.



siempre ha habido lugares Paco en todas las ciudades 

pero esto es un esperpento

es como un capitulo de Aida o de lo que se avecina pero en la vida real 

y luego hablamos del Recio


----------



## plakaplaka (Lunes a la(s) 5:30 PM)

Huele a pescado pasado desde aquí.


----------



## M. Priede (Lunes a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



No te dan ni te ponen de comer; como dice la chica -con toda naturalidad- "te echan". Te echan to eso que ves.


----------



## Jotagb (Lunes a la(s) 5:42 PM)

Es como los Bestias el restaurante mítico que había en Benidorm para hacer despedidas. Esta claro que no es un restaurante para ir de exquisito, pero tiene su gracia para fiestas como de fin de año o despedidas.


----------



## Jotagb (Lunes a la(s) 5:44 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> No te dan ni te ponen de comer; como dice la chica -con toda naturalidad- "te echan". Te echan to eso que ves.



En el precio también se notara después, no es lo mismo tener 7 camareros que 3. Es un restaurante para ir a hacer el cabra, para restaurantes que te sirvan con todo lujo de detalles ya tienes un montón. Yo veo bien la idea, al final tienes que destacar en algo.


----------



## remerus (Lunes a la(s) 5:52 PM)

Hay gente para todo, a mi eso no me gusta nada, debe ser que soy muy soso no se, me gusta comer tranquilo con los amigos y paso de que me bailen los camareros y toquen paquito el chocolatero.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (Lunes a la(s) 5:56 PM)

El concepto de negocio, la puesta en escena, la seleccion de los productos, el cliente objetivo.... este tio es un puto genio.


----------



## JmDt (Lunes a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> El concepto de negocio, la puesta en escena, la seleccion de los productos, el cliente objetivo.... este tio es un puto genio.



Esa es la clave.
Hay clientes para todo.


----------



## Cognome (Lunes a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Esto es el infierno en la tierra, tanto para comensales, como para los que trabajan ahí. Es un restaurante para animales descerebrados, a los que hay que tratar como tales, cebándolos continuamente, y entreteniéndolos sin parar con espectáculo decadente. El final ideal sería hacer estallar una bomba, entonces acabaría como matadero de cerdos.

Y trabajar ahí...allí no entra cualquiera, imaginad la entrevista de trabajo y las condiciones. Horarios inhumanos, servir, hacer de payaso, cantar, cocinar, limpiar, bailar, para cobrar una puta mierda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Lunes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Goder que puto templo del paquismo extremo.
Ya si sacaran a los las camareros camareras buenorros buenorras en plan desfile de "La isla de las tentaciones" o Hooters seria el paraiso terrenar.
Acho pijo, tengo que pasar por Lorca algun dia...


----------



## Boston molestor (Lunes a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Dentro de la cosmovisión Paco eso es el Valhalla.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (Lunes a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Paquismo al máximo


----------



## BogadeAriete (Lunes a la(s) 6:07 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> En el precio también se notara después, no es lo mismo tener 7 camareros que 3. Es un restaurante para ir a hacer el cabra, para restaurantes que te sirvan con todo lujo de detalles ya tienes un montón. Yo veo bien la idea, al final tienes que destacar en algo.



Es como los restaurantes de comida a lo bestia de los USA...


----------



## Bizarroff (Lunes a la(s) 6:07 PM)

Espero que tras el banquete hayan tirado una cabra desde el campanario


----------



## dalmore_12y (Lunes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Jotagb dijo:


> En el precio también se notara después, no es lo mismo tener 7 camareros que 3. Es un restaurante para ir a hacer el cabra, para restaurantes que te sirvan con todo lujo de detalles ya tienes un montón. Yo veo bien la idea, al final tienes que destacar en algo.



Evidentemente ahí no se va a degustar manjares, ni catar reservas...ahí se va a lo que se va...garrulear, hacer el paco Dios, etc. Joder, ir una vez por experimentarlo y desahogarse tampoco lo veo tan mal, aunque el que no soporte esos ambientes entiendo y respeto que no vaya.


----------



## Clavisto (Lunes a la(s) 6:15 PM)

50 euros por cabeza. Todo reservado hasta abril.


----------



## dalmore_12y (Lunes a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


> 50 euros por cabeza. Todo reservado hasta abril.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (Lunes a la(s) 6:20 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> mira que soy experto en lo paco.
> Esto es categoria paco nueva! fuera de mis esquemas.
> 
> Y como paco prefiero lo paco de siempre joder, no que me echen la comida a paladas como a los cerdos, y el tintorro en una sulfatadora.
> ...



Prefiero parrilla sin humos pero pinta cojonudo. Dónde es eso?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Lunes a la(s) 6:26 PM)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿Reunión de sidicalistos?



Mas bien parecen concejales murcianos del PP.


----------



## V. R. N (Lunes a la(s) 6:28 PM)

"Hempieza hel show, ehto e lo mah impresionante"

No mira murcianica, lo mejor es ver a un buen número de paletos comiendo marisco de una pala llena de tétanos, hacerse un selfie con un babero creyéndose las Kardashian ver a unas/os camareras/os que dan ganas de pagarles un refugio y a un viejuno (Pedro) con camisa hawaiana haciendo magia potagia.


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Yo creo que es el primer video en el que me da asco absolutamente todo lo que veo, todo lo que oigo y todo lo que siento. Es dificil que exista unanimidad, pero en este caso es rotunda.

El acento de esa que habla me da asco, la comida es nauseabunda, la bebida, el lugar, la gente, absolutamente todo. Es como una metastasis de la nausea, lo inunda absolutamente todo, lo cual tiene su merito

Tb es cierto que del asco inmenso que me da tengo la enfermiza sensación de que me apetece ir. Tiene que ser apoteosico toda esa masa de gente infecta, vulgar, casposa, fachuza, hablando con ese acento, rodeado de banderitas españolas, pulseritas, la peña cantando viva españa, un gordo borracho babeando y bailando, un tipo vestido de langosta, los otros sacando paladas de zaborra para comer... el otro con la sulfatadora

joder, jajajaja es la hostia... y el himno de España, es lo mejor, lo mas apropiado para el lugar y las circunstancias, muy autentico.

Os juro que voy a ir, lo peor es que me voy a mamar, voy a acabar empachado vomitando, diciendo barbaridades, tocandole la teta a alguna con acento como la que habla y va a ser imborrable

Teneis ubicación de ese estercolero ??? es muy apropiado para alguien como yo. Me recibiran con los brazos y la letrina abiertos


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 6:36 PM)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> La Coca cola en botella de 2 litros, lo dice todo de los comensales.



Cuál es el problema????? No te entiendo, eres tan delicado que quieres un bote para ti en exclusiva??


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Prefiero parrilla sin humos pero pinta cojonudo. Dónde es eso?



Restaurante El Arandia de Julen en Bilbao


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Teneis ubicación de ese estercolero ??? es muy apropiado para alguien como yo. Me recibiran con los brazos y la letrina abiertos



Bar La Peña en la carretera de Águilas, Lorca, Murcia.
Ñ


----------



## V. R. N (Lunes a la(s) 6:51 PM)

Tusade dijo:


> Bar La Peña en la carretera de Águilas, Lorca, Murcia.
> Ñ



Cierto, ahí está Pedro con su camisa


----------



## Karma bueno (Lunes a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Joder. Les sirven la comida con palas y el vino con un rociador/pulverizador de mochila.
> 
> Como a las bestias.



Les sirven la comida no, Les echan de comer...


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Huele desde aqui a retrete y urinario petado, huele desde aqui a baños con una higiene que si los ve Putin se los lleva a Ucrania como armas quimicas, huele desde aqui a cagalera que se te va patas abajo y no consigues llegar al baño y ya total te das media vuelta y sigues engulliendo, huele a eructo de chorizo mientras cantas viva españa, huele a sobaco, a vieja que la suda el coño de la tonelada de marisco que ha rechupeteado mientras se le mueve el puente en la boca, se ven hasta las bacterias y la salmonelosis corriendo desenfrenadas por esa ensalada maravillosa lavada con rica agua fecal de la huerta murciana

Yo quiero ir.


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 6:56 PM)




----------



## Despotricador (Lunes a la(s) 6:58 PM)

Eso no es nada. Veréis cuando gane Vox.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Lunes a la(s) 6:58 PM)

Tengo un amigo al que le pirran estas cosas

Es el tipico que va como mosca a la mierda a por las OFERTAS

Es capaz de recorrer muchos kilometros por ahorrarse 1 euro

Y por supuesto es un glotón máximo, así que le pasaré el enlace.


----------



## baneaito (Lunes a la(s) 7:01 PM)

joder, que amargados estais algunos aqui. Prefiero 100 veces esto a cualquier antro pijomoderno, y encima quejándoos de los 50€?

pero si estan sirviendo el marisco literalmente a paladas y por ese dinero hay sitios con menus deluxe-inunda-tus-sentidos que en 25 platos comes menos que con esa ensalada!!


----------



## MaGiVer (Lunes a la(s) 7:06 PM)

Antro donde no dan, sino que echan de comer.


----------



## silverwindow (Lunes a la(s) 7:08 PM)

No puede ser real.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Lunes a la(s) 7:21 PM)

Es la definición de Paco por antonomasia, lo veo más para guiris. Me recuerda al típico show que he ido en alguna despedida de soltero. No es de mi agrado este tipo de sitios pero mira si a al gente le gusta aguantar la brasa, comer cantidad y no calidad y el paquismo pues oye, es un negocio que se ve que va bien , da empleo y parece que no huele a mugriento, no lo comparto pero tampoco lo desprecio.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (Lunes a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Personalmente no me gusta, pero dejad a la peña que camelen como les salga de los huevos.


----------



## Mol34 (Lunes a la(s) 7:26 PM)

Lo cierto es que si quieres comer ahí, tendrás que esperar varios meses. Está todo reservado por más de 5 meses. Desdeluego el negocio funciona.


----------



## angek (Lunes a la(s) 7:35 PM)

Ese café puchero no se menta lo suficiente.

Ni a Langostínez®:


----------



## forestal92 (Lunes a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Viendo fotos de Google la comida tiene muy buena calidad:

La Peña Restaurante
+34 608 88 06 82








La Peña Restaurante · Carr de Águilas, 53, 30800 Lorca, Murcia


★★★★☆ · Restaurante




maps.app.goo.gl





Jojojo


----------



## fayser (Lunes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Es la antítesis del "gastrobar", ese sitio donde te comes el plato en vez de la comida, que no acabas de encontrar por ningún lado.


----------



## Lucas_Corso (Lunes a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Paco es quedarse corto, este restaurante representa el máximo del paquismo: abundancia y patriotismo. Menú completo por 50 € con espectáculo incluido, no sé que más queréis.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Lunes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>





Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es una práctica que se daba (y da) en muchos pueblos primitivos en todo el planeta.
> Como la conocida práctica del Potlatch de las tribus de la costa noroeste de Norteamérica.



Puede entender que haya gente que le guste y que se lo pase bien y como ahí….. pero por 10 euros, no por 50


----------



## MCC (Lunes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Pregunta seria, ¿es normal en España servir la comida a PALADAS?

Me ha volado la cabeza porque yo creí que lo decíais de broma y mira, es literal.


----------



## MCC (Lunes a la(s) 8:06 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo creo que es el primer video en el que me da asco absolutamente todo lo que veo, todo lo que oigo y todo lo que siento. Es dificil que exista unanimidad, pero en este caso es rotunda.
> 
> El acento de esa que habla me da asco, la comida es nauseabunda, la bebida, el lugar, la gente, absolutamente todo. Es como una metastasis de la nausea, lo inunda absolutamente todo, lo cual tiene su merito
> 
> ...



Un vasco ahí hablando en euskera desentonaría todo de manera broootal.

Si vas entra con la txapela que seguro hasta los toros de las paredes se te quedan viendo.


----------



## Lucas_Corso (Lunes a la(s) 8:12 PM)

MCC dijo:


> Pregunta seria, ¿es normal en España servir la comida a PALADAS?
> 
> Me ha volado la cabeza porque yo creí que lo decíais de broma y mira, es literal.



Y de consequencia: pasaria el local una inspección sanitaria?


----------



## NormanMan (Lunes a la(s) 8:16 PM)

no es mi estilo de restaurante pero reconozco que no está mal.


----------



## Shudra (Lunes a la(s) 8:20 PM)

Y edtá bueno edto o ke pa il digo con la mamaeh y el papaeh pa comeh


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Lunes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo creo que es el primer video en el que me da asco absolutamente todo lo que veo, todo lo que oigo y todo lo que siento. Es dificil que exista unanimidad, pero en este caso es rotunda.
> 
> El acento de esa que habla me da asco, la comida es nauseabunda, la bebida, el lugar, la gente, absolutamente todo. Es como una metastasis de la nausea, lo inunda absolutamente todo, lo cual tiene su merito
> 
> ...



Vosotros sois más de chuparle la polla a psicópatas y asesinos, entiendo que te joda ver un vídeo de gente (paletos) simplemente divirtiéndose.


----------



## Shudra (Lunes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Sinaí Heredia Montoya y Juan de Dios Jiménez aprueban este jailo.


----------



## V. R. N (Lunes a la(s) 8:22 PM)

Dejad de dar rodeos, mucha gente sabemos que si nos dicen de ir para descojonarnos.....VAMOS. Algunos puede que vayan por la cantidad de paladas que echan de marisco al plato, pero las risas no son moco de pavo no


----------



## Feriri88 (Lunes a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo creo que es el primer video en el que me da asco absolutamente todo lo que veo, todo lo que oigo y todo lo que siento. Es dificil que exista unanimidad, pero en este caso es rotunda.
> 
> El acento de esa que habla me da asco, la comida es nauseabunda, la bebida, el lugar, la gente, absolutamente todo. Es como una metastasis de la nausea, lo inunda absolutamente todo, lo cual tiene su merito
> 
> ...




Lo que quieras pero la murciana facha paleta podría pasar por rusa buenorra mientras que las nekanes son infollables


Yo en cambio puedo pasarme por una herrikotaberna a voluntad por tener apellido bien vasco y cara de vasco herencia de mi abuelo un casero de Motrico


----------



## xzess (Lunes a la(s) 8:26 PM)

Tiene extra de Paco el bar.


----------



## JmDt (Lunes a la(s) 8:27 PM)

Lucas_Corso dijo:


> Y de consequencia: pasaria el local una inspección sanitaria?



Que la administración no se meta en un negocio que funciona.
Si alguien se pone malo pues que les demande y le indemnicen pero si tal como dicen está completo durante meses que les dejen en paz.
Si fuese una mierda estaría vacío.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (Lunes a la(s) 8:38 PM)

Te traen el marisco en una carretilla y te lo sirven con una pala.......................llamarme "raro" pero prefiero que me lo traigan en una bandeja ya servido de cocina.

Pero bueno, si le va bien al dueño pues mis "dieses" para el.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Lunes a la(s) 8:42 PM)

Mi primo ha facturado 60.000 cucos con su bufete libre.


Día 24 y 31 trabajando y 60.000 cucos limpios a la cuenta. Bufete libre ciudad mediana.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (Lunes a la(s) 8:49 PM)

unaburbu dijo:


> Qué pena que esa comida, que parece de calidac y abundante, no pueda disfrutarse en calma y tenga uno que soportar el braseo en forma de estímulos Paco constantes. Triste el paquismo español cómo puede joder una buena comida.
> 
> Por cierto, se me echarán encima los fans del tema este y gallegos, pero... HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE LOS DE LA QUEIMADA. Los he vivido en eventos familiares y de amigos ahí con su protagonismo preparando el asunto, soltando tonterías por la boca que dan ganas de echarle por encima el mejunje.



Insultante ver como sirven el marisco con una pala como si fuera cemento.


----------



## Castellano (Lunes a la(s) 8:51 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Nadie os obliga a ir a esos sitios.
> 
> A lo mejor lo vuestro es ir a Diverxo a comer raspa de pescado.



Prefiero Les Grands Buffets, vale casi lo mismo, y le da mil vueltas en variedad y elegancia


----------



## proctalgiafugax (Lunes a la(s) 9:12 PM)

El restaurante pretende mostrar lo peor de lo peor de los españoles, y sacarlo de dentro de los que lo llevan en potencia, para hacer dinero. Hasta que un día alguien borracho de una paliza a la gamba disfrazada y cambien las cosas.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (Lunes a la(s) 9:19 PM)

Sólo faltan puros cubanos y Torbe haciendo una Gang Bang con los gañanes comensales para considerarlo vídeo épico


----------



## Fischer (Lunes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Veo por aquí mucho pijito que levantará la copa del agua con el dedo meñique tieso,pero al fin y al cabo si vas en plan colegas a reírte un rato,pues no está mal.
Por otro lado,coincido con lo del acento,soy de Cartagena,y se me hace insoportable.En la televisión murciana la mayoría que están delante de las cámaras creo que son de Alicante para hacerlo todo un poco más "audible".


----------



## Fígaro (Lunes a la(s) 9:23 PM)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Les sirven la comida no, Les echan de comer...



Hay mucho cateto que dice eso de “échame más”… pero vamos, es bastante generalizado…


----------



## Fígaro (Lunes a la(s) 9:29 PM)

Fischer dijo:


> Veo por aquí mucho pijito que levantará la copa del agua con el dedo meñique tieso,pero al fin y al cabo si vas en plan colegas a reírte un rato,pues no está mal.
> Por otro lado,coincido con lo del acento,soy de Cartagena,y se me hace insoportable.En la televisión murciana la mayoría que están delante de las cámaras creo que son de Alicante para hacerlo todo un poco más "audible".



Córdoba, Granada, Almeria, Jaén, Murcia…hablan igual de bastos, da lo mismo capitalinos que de pueblo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Lunes a la(s) 9:42 PM)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Goder lo de las gambas a paladas es brutal, en vez de más madera los sindicalistos gritan MÁS MARISCO



La vin! A mí me ha recordado la escena de los fogoneros del Titanic paleando carbón .


----------



## Concursante (Lunes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

Es la mierda más PACO que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Lunes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Id a cualquier buffet libre y comprobaréis que el ser humano no tiene remedio.
Y ,¡Ojo! Para los endofobos. Cuando estuve en Canarias, en un hotel de esos de pulsera en los que te podías tirar gocheando 24 horas, los camareros me comentaron que rara era la semana en la que no tenían que atender piratas y cabezas cuadradas por indigestarse por comer como cerdos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (Lunes a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Por cierto, a la rubia Melafo.



Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Concursante (Lunes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.
> 
> Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ
> 
> ...


----------



## Concursante (Lunes a la(s) 9:59 PM)

Joder, pero que cojones es esto.


----------



## cerilloprieto (Lunes a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Cognome dijo:


> Esto es el infierno en la tierra, tanto para comensales, como para los que trabajan ahí. Es un restaurante para animales descerebrados, a los que hay que tratar como tales, cebándolos continuamente, y entreteniéndolos sin parar con espectáculo decadente. El final ideal sería hacer estallar una bomba, entonces acabaría como matadero de cerdos.
> 
> Y trabajar ahí...allí no entra cualquiera, imaginad la entrevista de trabajo y las condiciones. Horarios inhumanos, servir, hacer de payaso, cantar, cocinar, limpiar, bailar, para cobrar una puta mierda.



Habló er tonto el pijo. Cosas peores habrás hecho, desgraciao.


----------



## Austerlitz (Lunes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

Joder pues yo iría con los ojos cerrados.
Te echas unas buenas risas con los colegas, comes como un cerdo y sin etiqueta ninguna, tipo banquete medieval.
Mola.


----------



## Soundblaster (Lunes a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vas ahí con los colegas y te lo pasas de puta madre, yo me apuntaba.
> 
> Si tuviera colegas. Y también ganas de ir.



Ya tenemos decidido el sitio de celebración "del jardín jarosiano", bebiendo nologola a morro de la sulfatadora PERO QUE PUTA GENIALIDAD.


----------



## Ajoporro (Lunes a la(s) 10:15 PM)

Castellano dijo:


> Prefiero Les Grands Buffets, vale casi lo mismo, y le da mil vueltas en variedad y elegancia



Mariconás ... el marihco se pone a pajera o no se pone Además, son lorquinos, lo peor de Murcia, que hay que tener güevos. Pero a comer gambas no le gana nadie a los bulleros ... jajajajajaj ... tós los restaurantes de la comarca están de acuerdo en eso, se las comen a palás o en hormigonera. A los lorquinos les gusta más el marihco que la chicha de chino porque tienen el mar en Águilas. A mí, donde esté una buena sartená de migas con chino, que se quite tó.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Lunes a la(s) 10:15 PM)

Soltar ahí una manada de etnianos evangélicos debe de ser ya apoteosico.


----------



## Paparajote (Lunes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.
> 
> Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ
> 
> ...



Pacontagruélico


----------



## drogasentuano (Lunes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Mira que soy fiel defensor de lo paco, por su usual relación calidad-precio, pero eso... Eso... No tengo palabras.


----------



## Napalm (Lunes a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Repugnante eso???

Vosotros no habéis ido a un hotel Paco de la costa lleno de langostos del inserso. 
La hora de apertura de puertas del buffet libre está al nivel de los Juegos de hambre.


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 10:50 PM)

Austerlitz dijo:


> Joder pues yo iría con los ojos cerrados.
> Te echas unas buenas risas con los colegas, comes como un cerdo y sin etiqueta ninguna, tipo banquete medieval.
> Mola.



Pues claro, coño.

Pero ahora vienen los pijillos del foro a quejarse de que no les han servido su cható del 64 embotellado en oro, como si ellos fueran de la nobleza o algo así.


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Mira, @Gorroto , hasta tienen página web:









Mariscos a lo Bestia | El Gastro Show de La Peña Restaurante


¡Bienvenido a Mariscos a lo Bestia! Pásalo a lo grande viendo a Pedro repartir marisco, pala en mano, con su carretón. ¡Y come y bebe todo lo que quieras!




mariscosalobestia.es


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (Lunes a la(s) 11:04 PM)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es una práctica que se daba (y da) en muchos pueblos primitivos en todo el planeta.
> Como la conocida práctica del Potlatch de las tribus de la costa noroeste de Norteamérica.



Ataraxio?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Lunes a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.
> 
> Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ
> 
> ...



Sencillamente ULTRAPACO


----------



## ATARAXIO (Lunes a la(s) 11:06 PM)

Gothaus dijo:


> Joder, como al ganao en mi pueblo. Y pagarán un dineral por eso, y todo.



aprendices de bacanales. 

Tendrían que acabar en orgía con los camareros para que eso fuese algo especial . 

Nada raro en la sociedad degenerada que nos están creando. Gula y lujuria desenfrenada.


----------



## 21creciente (Lunes a la(s) 11:09 PM)

que acento joder


----------



## Ignadaptado (Lunes a la(s) 11:09 PM)

Sospecho que el imbécil del dueño se ha basado en algún restaurante yanqui que habrá visto en algún programa de televisión. Este es el estilo zafio, hortera y chabacano que lo peta en los estados más paletos de EE.UU.


----------



## JB12 (Lunes a la(s) 11:25 PM)

Hace años en València fui al restaurante Los Bestias y tb hacían honor al nombre!!! veo q aun existe: Despedidas Valencia - Despedidas soltero Valencia - Cumpleaños


----------



## dalmore_12y (Lunes a la(s) 11:31 PM)

Jajaja...en este hilo todos diciendo q los murcianos son lo peor y los de Murcia diciendo que los de Lorca son lo peor de Murcia...
Los aires de superioridad de la peña da un poco de asco...se creen descendientes de los siete pares de Francia.


----------



## Fischer (Lunes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

Fígaro dijo:


> Córdoba, Granada, Almeria, Jaén, Murcia…hablan igual de bastos, da lo mismo capitalinos que de pueblo.



No sé si es bastedad o dejadez.Siempre he pensado:"¿pero tanto cuesta terminar las palabras en condiciones?¿tanto cuesta decir terminado con d al final?"Y al final tienes que tomártelo a cachondeo y mimetizarte con el ambiente aunque no lo compartas.En Cartagena en verdad,menos,al menos en la zona centro,pero como te salgas de ahí...
Tengo familia del centro y del norte de España,y tengo que ir cambiando el chip como si cambiara de idioma cuando hablo con ellos.


----------



## Donnie (Lunes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo creo que es el primer video en el que me da asco absolutamente todo lo que veo, todo lo que oigo y todo lo que siento. Es dificil que exista unanimidad, pero en este caso es rotunda.
> 
> El acento de esa que habla me da asco, la comida es nauseabunda, la bebida, el lugar, la gente, absolutamente todo. Es como una metastasis de la nausea, lo inunda absolutamente todo, lo cual tiene su merito
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo, me he descojonado vivo con la exactitud que tienes a la hora de describir tus pensamientos y emociones.


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 11:37 PM)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Jajaja...en este hilo todos diciendo q los murcianos son lo peor y los de Murcia diciendo que los de Lorca son lo peor de Murcia...
> Los aires de superioridad de la peña da un poco de asco...se creen descendientes de los siete pares de Francia.



Yo soy de Lorca y vivo al lado de ese restaurante, que siempre ha sido así. Y me creo superior a los pijos de Cartagena.


----------



## etsai (Lunes a la(s) 11:39 PM)

Pues para echarse unas risas o dejar a un guiri con el culo torcido puede estar bien.


----------



## Feriri88 (Lunes a la(s) 11:39 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aprendices de bacanales.
> 
> Tendrían que acabar en orgía con los camareros para que eso fuese algo especial .
> 
> Nada raro en la sociedad degenerada que nos están creando. Gula y lujuria desenfrenada.




Así hizo Roma un imperio


----------



## Feriri88 (Lunes a la(s) 11:40 PM)

Tusade dijo:


> Yo soy de Lorca y vivo al lado de ese restaurante, que siempre ha sido así. Y me creo superior a los pijos de Cartagena.




Que mono, considera a los de Cartagena pijos

El día que descubre Ñoñostia-San Sebastián


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

etsai dijo:


> Pues para echarse unas risas o dejar a un guiri con el culo torcido puede estar bien.



A los guiris estas cosas les encanta: toros en la pared y música flamenca:



https://www.restaurantelapeñalorca.es


----------



## sopelmar (Lunes a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Esa ensalada gigante ya puede estar bien lavada porque Murcia junto con Almería es la región de España con máyor cantidad de toxinas en la tierra y plantas, ya del marisco y pescado del mar menor mejor no hablo


----------



## Tercios (Lunes a la(s) 11:50 PM)

PACOGGEDON


----------



## Tusade (Lunes a la(s) 11:53 PM)

Para los más delicados y puristas, del mismo restaurante:


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 12:01 AM)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Así hizo Roma un imperio



de aquellos polvos estos lodos


----------



## Don Luriio (Martes a la(s) 12:18 AM)

Què poco sentido del humor en los comentarios y qué intolerancia. Un sitio para comer y echarte unas risas, yo iría alguna vez. Que si caspa, que si fachas. En cambio ir a una discoteca a hacer el mono y apiñados como bestias nos parece lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## Fischer (Martes a la(s) 12:19 AM)

Tusade dijo:


> Yo soy de Lorca y vivo al lado de ese restaurante, que siempre ha sido así. Y me creo superior a los pijos de Cartagena.



No sé quién de Cartagena está hablando aquí de superioridad hacia nadie.Yo hablaba del acento.Y por aquí no nos libramos tampoco.Y el pijo de Cartagena se va extinguiendo ya,quedan coletazos militares,de familia de militares y ya te tienes que ir a la Manga,CaboPalos,pijos del surf o similar.
Y yo soy el primero que iría a ese restaurante.Ya lo dije antes.


----------



## Pollepolle (Martes a la(s) 12:21 AM)

Johnny Mnemonic dijo:


> Sencillamente ULTRAPACO



@ULTRAPACO


----------



## Don Luriio (Martes a la(s) 12:28 AM)

Lábaro dijo:


> Sabiendo lo que hay por ahi,me jugaria la cuenta a que el dueño es voxemita y,aparte de explotar gachupinos,les obliga a hacer "perfomances" como estas...



"Sabiendo lo que hay por ahi...". si no sabes ni lo que es un gachupín mejor cierra la boca.


----------



## El jinete pálido (Martes a la(s) 12:33 AM)

Visilleras dijo:


> Se me ha roto el detector de paquismo... esto está ya a otro nivel.
> 
> Es incluso superior al estilo más recargado y extremo de lo Paco, el estilo PACOCÓ
> 
> ...



  

Joer tíos no seais tan duros ... Es muy Paco, it's true, pero joder, tiene que ser toda una experiencia 

Lorca tenía q ser, dónde hay más brutos fuera que dentro de las cuadras


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Martes a la(s) 12:44 AM)

Lábaro dijo:


> Sabiendo lo que hay por ahi,me jugaria la cuenta a que el dueño es voxemita y,aparte de explotar gachupinos,les obliga a hacer "perfomances" como estas...



Hombre, es que si fuera de izquierdas sería más probable que estuviera dando golpes de Estado (o chupandosela a los que lo dan) o abusando de niños, no trabajando.


----------



## ChortiHunter (Martes a la(s) 12:44 AM)

Joder... imaginad trabajar allí y el jefe te pone que hagas esas mierdas. Pero siendo España, deben agradecer el tener trabajo.


----------



## tovarovsky (Martes a la(s) 12:48 AM)

Cognome dijo:


> Esto es el infierno en la tierra, tanto para comensales, como para los que trabajan ahí. Es un restaurante para animales descerebrados, a los que hay que tratar como tales, cebándolos continuamente, y entreteniéndolos sin parar con espectáculo decadente. El final ideal sería hacer estallar una bomba, entonces acabaría como matadero de cerdos.
> 
> Y trabajar ahí...allí no entra cualquiera, imaginad la entrevista de trabajo y las condiciones. Horarios inhumanos, servir, hacer de payaso, cantar, cocinar, limpiar, bailar, para cobrar una puta mierda.



Mis dieses por tu propuesta de bombazo final y despiece de bestias.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (Martes a la(s) 12:51 AM)

Murcia que hermosa eres


----------



## LordEntrophy (Martes a la(s) 12:51 AM)

_Pacus Consultum Ultimum_.

No sé qué es peor, si las paladas de marisco o el vino con fumigadora. Demigrancia máxima, máxima demigrancia.


----------



## Basster (Martes a la(s) 2:11 AM)

"Loh chupaumoh esto en eh tesho"

Mi puta vida...


----------



## Rescatador (Martes a la(s) 4:24 AM)

WasP dijo:


> Murcia, siempre a la vanguardia de mis pesadillas...



Murcia es un mundo aparte, literalmente.


----------



## damevenenooooo (Martes a la(s) 5:01 AM)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> El restaurante pretende mostrar lo peor de lo peor de los españoles, y sacarlo de dentro de los que lo llevan en potencia, para hacer dinero. Hasta que un día alguien borracho de una paliza a la gamba disfrazada y cambien las cosas.



que dices locoo si la gamba es el Dimitri de Torrevieja subcampeon del mundo servio venido a menos x su adiccion a romper huesos fuera del cuadrilatero, el que toque a la gamba lo recogen con la pala y sale en cartetilla, la misma que la del marisco.


----------



## kandutery (Martes a la(s) 5:24 AM)




----------



## trampantojo (Martes a la(s) 6:09 AM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



¿Se podrán hacer los mismos tipos de espectáculo cuando nos obliguen a comer bichos?..¿Los comensales estarán tan ilusionados que el camarero le suelte una pala de insectos "al centro"?


----------



## trampantojo (Martes a la(s) 6:13 AM)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Muy Paco todo, la verdad. Pero lo más Paco es el acento murciano. Que me perdonen los murcianicos, pero no aguanto ese acento.



El mayor mérito en España es ser Murciano/Gaditano nativo y ejercer como Logopeda. (con todos mis respetos a los Murcianos y Gaditanos)


----------



## Fígaro (Martes a la(s) 6:45 AM)

trampantojo dijo:


> El mayor mérito en España es ser Murciano/Gaditano nativo y ejercer como Logopeda. (con todos mis respetos a los Murcianos y Gaditanos)



Hijo mío, no tienes NI PUTA.

El gaditano es CELA comparado con Granada, Almería, Jaén e incluso Córdoba.


----------



## Fígaro (Martes a la(s) 6:47 AM)

Fischer dijo:


> No sé si es bastedad o dejadez.Siempre he pensado:"¿pero tanto cuesta terminar las palabras en condiciones?¿tanto cuesta decir terminado con d al final?"Y al final tienes que tomártelo a cachondeo y mimetizarte con el ambiente aunque no lo compartas.En Cartagena en verdad,menos,al menos en la zona centro,pero como te salgas de ahí...
> Tengo familia del centro y del norte de España,y tengo que ir cambiando el chip como si cambiara de idioma cuando hablo con ellos.



En Cartagena tienen deje murciano, lo mires como lo mires, pones a hablar a un cartagenero en la Calle Serrano de Madrid y lo flipan, no le van a considerar fino, les cuentes lo que les cuentes sobre Lorca, Murcia o Molinos Marfagones.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (Martes a la(s) 7:02 AM)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Sospecho que el imbécil del dueño se ha basado en algún restaurante yanqui que habrá visto en algún programa de televisión. Este es el estilo zafio, hortera y chabacano que lo peta en los estados más paletos de EE.UU.



No te falta razón. Todos los endófobos que se ríen de la paletada española que tengan claro que la paletada yanki es igual o peor.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (Martes a la(s) 7:05 AM)




----------



## antonio estrada (Martes a la(s) 7:33 AM)

EL MESON DE LOS 20 PLATOS, Almonacid de la Sierra - Fotos, Número de Teléfono y Restaurante Opiniones - Tripadvisor


El Meson de los 20 Platos, Almonacid de la Sierra: Consulta 134 opiniones sobre El Meson de los 20 Platos con puntuación 4 de 5 en Tripadvisor.




www.tripadvisor.es





Esto está al lado de Cariñena. No he estado pero conozco mucha gente que sí, porque soy de Zaragoza. Todo el mundo habla maravillas de este sitio.


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 8:07 AM)

Admito que el postre es paco;






pero podria ser aun mas paco y mucho mas patrio si el dueño añade un pijama.






o si quiere hacer algo desproporcionado, la fastuosa copa melba, asi retoma un olvidado postre de la epoca paco.








Version Pro paco; 




u


----------



## Clavisto (Martes a la(s) 8:11 AM)

asiqué dijo:


> Admito que el postre es paco;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323146
> 
> 
> ...



El de abajo recuerdo haberlo visto en algún tebeo de Mortadelo y Filemón.


----------



## trampantojo (Martes a la(s) 8:28 AM)

Fígaro dijo:


> Hijo mío, no tienes NI PUTA.
> 
> El gaditano es CELA comparado con Granada, Almería, Jaén e incluso Córdoba.



A los que nombras los entiendo , y eso que soy un Valenciano "aplanado", sin acentos.


----------



## medion_no (Martes a la(s) 8:43 AM)

-alguien ha envenenado el abrevadero !


----------



## asiqué (Martes a la(s) 8:49 AM)

Clavisto dijo:


> El de abajo recuerdo haberlo visto en algún tebeo de Mortadelo y Filemón.



La copa melba es un clasico paco olvidado.
Reflejo de lo paco que era el restaurante.
Buenos tiempos, estudiosos de lo paco como mi menda si que lo conocemos aun no habiendo catado nunca ese manjar.
Habia una version para adultos con licor y hasta flameada.


----------



## Gorroto (Martes a la(s) 8:59 AM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Vosotros sois más de chuparle la polla a psicópatas y asesinos, entiendo que te joda ver un vídeo de gente (paletos) simplemente divirtiéndose.



Soy mas de reirme de imbeciles como tu, lo de chupar pollas te lo dejo a ti.


----------



## El chepa (Martes a la(s) 9:00 AM)

Falta que al final saquen las putas a granel y ahí ya sí que lo revienta. Probablemente tenga convenio con el Conejo Feliz del polígono de la lado.


----------



## silverwindow (Martes a la(s) 9:05 AM)

No es el tio disfrqzado de gamba
No es que te den la comida con una pala de un abrevadero.

Es la gente.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (Martes a la(s) 9:08 AM)

El vino en sulfatadora... terrible


----------



## SoyCani (Martes a la(s) 9:09 AM)

En Granada hay un sitio que hacen las migas con hormigonera. Otro hito de la pacocuisine.







Y el local tiene un puto barco y un faro, ambos de hormigón en mitad de un secarral.


----------



## Paparajote (Martes a la(s) 9:23 AM)

SoyCani dijo:


> En Granada hay un sitio que hacen las migas con hormigonera. Otro hito de la pacocuisine.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323167
> 
> ...



Si no existe ya, debería de haber un jilo con restaurantes curiosos extremos de estos.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (Martes a la(s) 9:25 AM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> No sé si sabrán ustedes que en el Campo de Murcia, la mejor boda o celebración, es aquella en la que sobra más comida. Todo pudiente o nuevo rico con el riñón bien cubierto (como dicen ellos), intenta superar en cantidad de comida desperdiciada, a eventos pasados. Así es como demuestran su generosidad y poderío. Y es más, no sé si seguirán haciéndolo, pero cuando lo conocí, terminaban arrojándose la comida unos a otros como si fueran niños salvajes, y el local quedaba hecho una pocilga.
> 
> Un desperdicio demencial, que no se´ de dónde les vendrá esa satánica costumbre ¿Quizá de los moros?



Esto que dices es propio de la Vega Baja, zona sur de Alicante hasta Santa Pola.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (Martes a la(s) 9:27 AM)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Muy Paco todo, la verdad. Pero lo más Paco es el acento murciano. Que me perdonen los murcianicos, pero no aguanto ese acento.



Vete a tomar porculo, gilipollas!

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BikeroII (Martes a la(s) 9:27 AM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Hombre, es que si fuera de izquierdas sería más probable que estuviera dando golpes de Estado (o chupandosela a los que lo dan) o abusando de niños, no trabajando.




Claaaaro. Que se lo digan a Bolsonaro o Donald Trump o a Zelenski. Si por vostros fuera en españa volveriamos a los paseillos al alba y el tiro de gracia en las cunetas.

Sera posible el grado de hipocresia que tienen estos nazis?


----------



## Bloperas (Martes a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Aquí hay mucho marica y amargao. Mira que yo tb me voy de comida y prefiero la tranquilidad y el buen gusto. Pero eso tiene pinta de que es un sitio forzosamente estereotipado en el que sabes a lo que vas. Te vas un día ahí con los amigos de cachondeo y te lo tienes que pasar de puta madre. Una vez al Paco no hace daño.


----------



## Pazuzu te preñe (Martes a la(s) 9:36 AM)

qué siesos sois algunos coño, dejad que camelen

taluec


----------



## Mig29 (Martes a la(s) 9:37 AM)

EGO dijo:


> Nadie os obliga a ir a esos sitios.
> 
> A lo mejor lo vuestro es ir a Diverxo a comer raspa de pescado.



Entre el Diverxo y que te tiren de comer un enorme abanico de restaurantes(mucho mas interesantes para mi), no se porque lo vendéis todo como blanco o negro.
Pero cada uno que se gasté su dinero como le plazca, a mi que no me esperen ahí ni en el Diverxo.


----------



## Fischer (Martes a la(s) 9:55 AM)

Fígaro dijo:


> En Cartagena tienen deje murciano, lo mires como lo mires, pones a hablar a un cartagenero en la Calle Serrano de Madrid y lo flipan, no le van a considerar fino, les cuentes lo que les cuentes sobre Lorca, Murcia o Molinos Marfagones.



Claro que tenemos deje murciano,pero ya te he dicho que depende de qué zonas más o menos.En el centro todavía muchas "eses",si te sales de ahí no las oyes por ningún lado y hasta a algunos de aquí nos hace daño a los oídos.
Pero ya te he dicho que me parece más dejadez y vagancia a la hora de construir frases que bastedad.Habría que pedirle cuentas a los primeros que empezaron a hablar así que luego arrastró a los demás.
¿Acaso Pérez Reverte te parece basto ahora?Es a lo a que te acostumbras dónde vives,sin darte cuenta;vente un año a la región de Murcia,acho,y luego me cuentas,nenico.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Martes a la(s) 10:08 AM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Vas ahí con los colegas y te lo pasas de puta madre, yo me apuntaba.
> 
> Si tuviera colegas. Y también ganas de ir.



Y te olvidas de lo más importante,
Si tuvieras los 50 euros


----------



## #SrLobo (Martes a la(s) 10:31 AM)

EGO dijo:


> Nadie os obliga a ir a esos sitios.
> 
> A lo mejor lo vuestro es ir a Diverxo a comer raspa de pescado.



misma mierda para tarados y retrasados... menuda comparación más tonta la tuya
todos los extremos son malos aunque siempre encontrarás fanáticos muy contentos de su desgracia


----------



## Fígaro (Martes a la(s) 1:31 PM)

Fischer dijo:


> Claro que tenemos deje murciano,pero ya te he dicho que depende de qué zonas más o menos.En el centro todavía muchas "eses",si te sales de ahí no las oyes por ningún lado y hasta a algunos de aquí nos hace daño a los oídos.
> Pero ya te he dicho que me parece más dejadez y vagancia a la hora de construir frases que bastedad.Habría que pedirle cuentas a los primeros que empezaron a hablar así que luego arrastró a los demás.
> ¿Acaso Pérez Reverte te parece basto ahora?Es a lo a que te acostumbras dónde vives,sin darte cuenta;vente un año a la región de Murcia,acho,y luego me cuentas,nenico.




Ya viví allí unos años, descuida. En los tiempos del Tio Pencho.


----------



## Jevitronka (Martes a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Fuera coñas, yo en ese restaurante lo pasaría de cojones. Es más, quiero ir


----------



## Michael_Knight (Martes a la(s) 1:46 PM)

Carne a la brasa... a la brasa que te dan el dueño y los camareros.


----------



## Tonimn (Martes a la(s) 2:16 PM)

unaburbu dijo:


> Qué pena que esa comida, que parece de calidac y abundante, no pueda disfrutarse en calma y tenga uno que soportar el braseo en forma de estímulos Paco constantes. Triste el paquismo español cómo puede joder una buena comida.



Hay muchos cocineros por vocación y grandes profesionales.
Camareros lo son porque han caído ahí porque no encontraban otra cosa. 
La proporción entre formaciones de cocina y de sala son de más del 99% a favor de los primeros.


----------



## unaburbu (Martes a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Tonimn dijo:


> Hay muchos cocineros por vocación y grandes profesionales.
> Camareros lo son porque han caído ahí porque no encontraban otra cosa.
> La proporción entre formaciones de cocina y de sala son de más del 99% a favor de los primeros.



Viendo a Chicote, es un sector que merece el desprecio del consumidor. Se salvan cuatro sitios decentes y poco más. Tanto en cocina como en servicio. Me imagino que es una profesión muy puteada con eso de que "cualquier puede cocinar o servir cuatro platos".


----------



## AlexLimón99 (Martes a la(s) 2:51 PM)

HDR dijo:


> He conocido murcianos en la universidad y doy fe de que son exactamente así, incluso peor, no es exageración.



Qué decepción. Con la cantidad de thanks que te he dado en los posts de la guerra de Ucrania y ahora me vienes con esas... No te bloquearé pero no te volveré a dar un thanks jamás. Es de baja inteligencia generalizar con la procedencia de la gente. Dime de dónde eres tú y seguro que también te saco alguna gilipollez...


----------



## Tusade (Martes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

silverwindow dijo:


> No es el tio disfrqzado de gamba
> No es que te den la comida con una pala de un abrevadero.
> 
> Es la gente.



Tú y @jefe de la oposición sois los típicos subnormales con aires de superioridad, que en cuanto suena Manolo Escobar, sois los primeros en rebuznar y hacer el imbécil.

Qué malo es conocerse


----------



## Tusade (Martes a la(s) 3:23 PM)

Fischer dijo:


> Claro que tenemos deje murciano,pero ya te he dicho que depende de qué zonas más o menos.En el centro todavía muchas "eses",si te sales de ahí no las oyes por ningún lado y hasta a algunos de aquí nos hace daño a los oídos.
> Pero ya te he dicho que me parece más dejadez y vagancia a la hora de construir frases que bastedad.Habría que pedirle cuentas a los primeros que empezaron a hablar así que luego arrastró a los demás.
> ¿Acaso Pérez Reverte te parece basto ahora?Es a lo a que te acostumbras dónde vives,sin darte cuenta;vente un año a la región de Murcia,acho,y luego me cuentas,nenico.



Vas mañana a la manifa en Madrid por el tema del trasvase?


----------



## Fischer (Martes a la(s) 4:06 PM)

Tusade dijo:


> Vas mañana a la manifa en Madrid por el tema del trasvase?



No,no puedo¿tú vas?
----------------
De junio del 2022:
"Desde VOX se presentó una moción en el pasado pleno del Ayuntamiento de Cieza para condenar firmemente las declaraciones realizadas en el Ayuntamiento de Murcia por parte de la alcaldesa de Toledo, la Sra. Dña. Milagros Tolón, por suponer dichas declaraciones un grave ataque hacia los intereses de nuestros agricultores, también que nuestro Ayuntamiento mostrase públicamente su apoyo al Plan Hidrológico Nacional y al Trasvase Tajo-Segura, manifestando así mismo su rechazo expreso, a la reducción del caudal de agua trasvasable al Segura.

*La moción fue rechazada con el voto en contra del PSOE y la abstención de PP y Cs.*"
-----------
He puesto lo de Cieza como podría poner cualquier otro.El problema es que con el enemigo dentro y siendo mayoría,no tienes nada que hacer.Si para revertir este ataque a la economía murciana o española en general(tengo familia pescadores y los están jodiendo vivos)ya sabemos lo que hay que hacer,pero como lo digas muy alto,ya sabes...

Me parece muy bien esa lucha haciéndose notar,hay que estar ahí,pero a esta gentuza lo que les entra por un oído les sale por el otro,y encima mandarán a su mafia mediática y los tildarán de fachas.Hay que sí,eso...y luego el tiro de gracia.


----------



## Tonimn (Martes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

unaburbu dijo:


> Viendo a Chicote, es un sector que merece el desprecio del consumidor. Se salvan cuatro sitios decentes y poco más. Tanto en cocina como en servicio. Me imagino que es una profesión muy puteada con eso de que "cualquier puede cocinar o servir cuatro platos".




Es abominable, somos miles los que aborrecimos ese pozo de tortura extrema. Más de 70h semanales sin cobrar ni cotizar ni la mitad, con contratos de ayudantes siendo cocinero, a más de 50 grados, siempre de pie, jamás cerca de donde vivas porque están en zonas caras lo que supone encima desplazarte a la otra punta cuatro veces al día....
Lo peor es para los que nos tiramos muchos años formándonos y con estrella Michelin y cosas de esas.... Quien entró de rebote le da más igual.


----------



## Charles B. (Martes a la(s) 6:58 PM)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Hombre, es que si fuera de izquierdas sería más probable que estuviera dando golpes de Estado (como los fans de Trump y Bolsonaro) o abusando de niños, no trabajando.



Te he enriquecido la cita.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Martes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Charles B. dijo:


> Te he enriquecido la cita.



Golpe de Estado porque unos frikis entren en un edificio público? Un golpe de Estado es cuando unos POLÍTICOS se adjudican y apropian entes públicos de manera unilateral y alientan a los radicales a defenderlo por la fuerza.




…o eso es un buen aliado democrático? Me estoy liando, a ver si me lo aclaras.


----------



## qbit (Miércoles a la(s) 12:29 AM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> No sé si sabrán ustedes que en el Campo de Murcia, la mejor boda o celebración, es aquella en la que sobra más comida. Todo pudiente o nuevo rico con el riñón bien cubierto (como dicen ellos), intenta superar en cantidad de comida desperdiciada, a eventos pasados. Así es como demuestran su generosidad y poderío. Y es más, no sé si seguirán haciéndolo, pero cuando lo conocí, terminaban arrojándose la comida unos a otros como si fueran niños salvajes, y el local quedaba hecho una pocilga.
> 
> Un desperdicio demencial, que no se´ de dónde les vendrá esa satánica costumbre ¿Quizá de los moros?



Viene del hambre que pasaron sus padres y/o abuelos durante la guerra.


----------



## qbit (Miércoles a la(s) 12:34 AM)

unaburbu dijo:


> Qué pena que esa comida, que parece de calidac y abundante, no pueda disfrutarse en calma y tenga uno que soportar el braseo en forma de estímulos Paco constantes. Triste el paquismo español cómo puede joder una buena comida.
> 
> Por cierto, se me echarán encima los fans del tema este y gallegos, pero... HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE LOS DE LA QUEIMADA. Los he vivido en eventos familiares y de amigos ahí con su protagonismo preparando el asunto, soltando tonterías por la boca que dan ganas de echarle por encima el mejunje.



Nueva demostración de gentuza que odia el silencio por no tener vida interior y necesitan que haya bullicio constante.


----------



## perrosno (Miércoles a la(s) 12:46 AM)

Mariscos a lo Bestia!!! Ay dio mio, eso es Paco, pero paco paco de la hostia, el espectaculo ha podido conmigo, voy a tener pesadillas esta noche.
Ni el espectaculo mas paco pa guiris lo supera.


----------



## Mol34 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:59 AM)

El problema y lo que os vuela la cabeza es cuando te enteras que esa gente que crees que son paletos por el habla regional de Murcia, una es abogada, el otro juez y otro ingeniero. El éxito de ese restaurante es darte en abundancia y mucho más barato algo que suele ser comida vip, como el marisco. Los proveedores de marisco son los mismos que los proveedores de restaurantes que te cobran 30 euros por una docena de gambas. La pala es marketing, cómo es posible que ese tipo de comida se sirva a paladas... Te están diciendo que te vas a ir harto de comer marisco por 50 euros. Llamad para reservar y os darán para verano, antes no... Éxito total. Pon ese tipo de restaurante en una capital y las reservas se acumularán dos años o más. Aprended, el restaurante se está forrando.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Viernes a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> No te falta razón. Todos los endófobos que se ríen de la paletada española que tengan claro que la paletada yanki es igual o peor.



Pero tú te vas de España y vives en EEUU, por eso dices que es mejor esto y que somos endofobos.

Con esta cara e hipocresía vas.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (Viernes a la(s) 11:10 PM)




----------



## thefuckingfury (Viernes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Seguridad alimentaria ante todo


----------

